# Copper line....



## Section 8

All right, I need some help here. I have been salmon fishing my entire life, but have never used "lead core" line or copper line. My family bought me a new rod and reel (with a counter) setup with copper line. 

Do you just run the line back with a spoon or flasher? How far back do you generally run them? I often hear about 100 or 130 back? How deep does that run?

Do you use a Dipsy? The guy at Lakeside said to use a Dipsy? Isn't the line heavy enough to just run without the Dipsy?

Any other help would also be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Lead core comes in segmented colors in mainly 18# and 27# test with a dacron or nylon sheath and a lead core on the inside to make it dive. A full core is 10 colors, a half core is 5 colors. Each colored sheath with a lead core inside is 10 yards (30') long. Each color takes your lure around 4' deep. So if you are running a full core, your lure is 300' back and running around 40' deep depending on trolling speed.

Copper is the same thing really, in a delivery device, except is seven strand copper dives deeper then lead core. It comes in 30# and 45# test. A full core equivalent (300') of 30# copper will run around 60' deep, and 45# will run around 80' deep.

With this type of delivery device you will need to let out all of the lead core or copper to prevent damage to the line. You will need a reel large enough to hold about 300 yards backer line, desired amount of leadcore or copper (100-300' usually) and a leader tied to a terminal swivel. These setups are usually run with other cores/copper so they are attached to a planer board to take them out to the side, away from the boat.

Generally good setups to have are a 2 color, 3 color, 5 color, 10 color 27# leadcore setup. I would run cores first if you are just starting out, because when you tangle up sometimes you can save a core, where a copper is done.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

I would not use a diver on copper line. You need to find out how many feet of copper, 30 or 45#, that you have and then you can figure out how deep it will run. I would also find out what kind and how much backer you have on it.


----------



## Jason Adam

A line counter is not necessary for Copper or Core, as noted above, you need to let it all out, or sooner or later(probably on a big fish), your line will break. 

You can run pretty much any spoon, plug, flasher, etc.. behind either core or copper. 

What is the rod and reel you have?

If you want to use that setup for dipseys, rig it with 7 strand 30lb Stainless Steel trolling wire.


----------



## Section 8

I have an 8' 6" Luhr-Jensen Dipsy rod. The reel is a Daiwa Accudepth that has 300 feet of 30# copper spooled on it.

Why do I need to let out all of the line when fishing?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

The copper will wrap around the last guide on your rod and wiggle back and forth as you fish. At some point it will get worn enough that it will break as it's very soft. With lead core all the strength of the line is in the dacron shealth, which too will wear out over time.

This is the same reason you don't clamp a board onto copper or lead - the release will wear out the line after a while.


----------



## Jason Adam

Far Beyond Driven said:


> The copper will wrap around the last guide on your rod and wiggle back and forth as you fish. At some point it will get worn enough that it will break as it's very soft. With lead core all the strength of the line is in the dacron shealth, which too will wear out over time.
> 
> This is the same reason you don't clamp a board onto copper or lead - the release will wear out the line after a while.


Kevin summed it up. Either line will wear down if left to rest in the guides. Others will tell you you can do it and it wont break, but they are simply wrong and it just hasnt happened to them YET. 

Because you havent seen it doesnt mean it cant happen, because I HAVE seen it(4X), means it can(and will)...

As far as that rod and reel, how much backing is behind that 300' of copper. If you dont have a MINIMUM of 125 yards, I would rethink your setup. If you let that out on a board, you suck up say 100' of backing, that leaves you less than 300' to fish a fish on. Only setups I've ever gotten spooled on are weighted line(core and copper) setups.

That reel is not very well suited to Wire(dipsey/thumper). The drag kind sucks and it will burn out right quick.


----------



## limige

i would've run any wire off that setup. stick to roller rods for wire or copper. just rig it with braid for dipsy's and use it that ways. or for lead.


----------



## SalmonBum

limige said:


> i would've run any wire off that setup. stick to roller rods for wire or copper. just rig it with braid for dipsy's and use it that ways. or for lead.


I have been fishing 7 strand wire for 12 yrs now. I have used every rod under the sun to run it to. I will NEVER run a roller rod for wire. I have seen far too many lost fish, broken lines, etc due to line getting caught in rollers. Never lost a fish on a str-8 good quality diver rod with a good set of regular SS guides.


----------



## DamnRocks

SalmonBum said:


> Never lost a fish on a str-8 good quality diver rod with a good set of regular SS guides.


 
WHAT....where the hell was that fisherman last trip to Ludville?


----------



## SalmonBum

Trevor The Man, You are such a pimp playa Hustla..... But why did you loose that steelhead on the flatline!!!!!


----------



## salmon_slayer06

SalmonBum said:


> I have been fishing 7 strand wire for 12 yrs now. I have used every rod under the sun to run it to. I will NEVER run a roller rod for wire. I have seen far too many lost fish, broken lines, etc due to line getting caught in rollers. Never lost a fish on a str-8 good quality diver rod with a good set of regular SS guides.


AMEN!!!


----------



## salmon_slayer06

Make sure you run a piece of mono between the lead and backing. Thats a good place to put the release into. 2 and 3 color leadcore in the spring is pretty good. Run that on the boards and fish the shallows.


----------



## DamnRocks

SalmonBum said:


> Trevor The Man, You are such a pimp playa Hustla..... But why did you loose that steelhead on the flatline!!!!!


 
I dont think that steelie really would have made a big difference...Recall day (2) :rant: :help: ? How is she anyway...the arm healing?


----------



## SalmonBum

She is doing good. 

Actually the arm is healing quite well. I'll be back up Friday. Doubt I'll be able to get out:

Wednesday Night
Southwest gales to 40 knots. A chance of rain and snow showers. Waves 10 to 14 feet. 
Thursday
Southwest gales to 40 knots diminishing to 30 knots. A chance of snow showers. Waves 10 to 14 feet. 
Thursday Night
West winds to 30 knots increasing to gales to 35 knots. A chance of snow showers. Waves 9 to 13 feet. 
Friday
West gales to 35 knots diminishing to 30 knots. Waves 8 to 12 feet. 
Saturday
West winds to 30 knots. Waves 8 to 12 feet.


----------



## DamnRocks

SalmonBum said:


> She is doing good.
> 
> Actually the arm is healing quite well. I'll be back up Friday. Doubt I'll be able to get out:
> 
> Wednesday Night
> Southwest gales to 40 knots. A chance of rain and snow showers. Waves 10 to 14 feet.
> Thursday
> Southwest gales to 40 knots diminishing to 30 knots. A chance of snow showers. Waves 10 to 14 feet.
> Thursday Night
> West winds to 30 knots increasing to gales to 35 knots. A chance of snow showers. Waves 9 to 13 feet.
> Friday
> West gales to 35 knots diminishing to 30 knots. Waves 8 to 12 feet.
> Saturday
> West winds to 30 knots. Waves 8 to 12 feet.


 
sounds like some rough seas...


----------



## Rat City Hooker

We did real good on copper this year.I run 30lb and 45lb depending on how deep the fish are.When the fishing traffic is heavy in August a 1/2 and 1/4 copper work great for the depth of the fish and less chop offs from other fishermen.

Larry


----------

